# 1St Time Breeding



## TFerguson08 (Oct 27, 2011)

hey guys my piranhas just laid eggs for the first time. I've never bread these guys and have no idea what to do or expect. Any help would be nice. Right now i have 8 Red bellys and two of them paired of last night and right away i thought they were fighting but i kept watching and soon realized they were breeding. doing the circle swim and building a nest like pit in the gravel. I thought there is no way these eggs are fertile! my fish are only about a yr and half old and thought they had to be at least 2 to 3 yrs old but my eggs are orange as orange can be. I have some Baby brine shrimp growing i did that right away and have a 10 gallon set up for these eggs with the parents water but how long do i wait before i put them in? This tank has been set up forever with guppies but i gave them away and drained all the old water and replaced it with existing parents water. do i let them hatch first? or take the eggs out now? plus how much longer will it take for them to hatch? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats









Wait until the fry have hatched before removing them from the tank. Once they have absorbed their egg sack you can start to offer them baby brine shrimp.


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrat! I wish mine breed for me. I read all about breeding and I suggest you Google it up and whatever you don't know, ask people on this forum, really helpful. A++++++


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Let em hatch in parent tank. When they disappear n sink in gravel siphon them out. It'll be a week after the spawning before they'll be ready for brine shimp. Brine takes 24hours to hatch so you started hatching brine several days early. Rbp can breed at a year old & even younger. A lot of work raising a batch of rbp not to mention a lot of food. GL


----------



## TFerguson08 (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks for all the input guys! I just siphoned them out all the eggs disappeared i woulda freaked out if i didnt read that they swim down to the gravel! I have my brine shrimp hatching right now!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Still hatching brine to early imo. Watch the orange in their bellies(yoke) they won't accept bbs until the yokes used up.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^agreed with bruner, that does not usually happen till around day 5+ that you need to start feeding bbs


----------

